# Strophurus pics please.



## Rocket (May 28, 2007)

I have since realised that Nephrurus seem to be leading the Gecko popularity contest so I thought I might try and give the Strophs a boost. These animals are awesome and seem to be soo under rated. They have some interesting characteristics and some have amazing colours, patterns, body features and are very simple to keep and cater for. Many barely hide, keeping to the sticks and showing themselves off. 

If anybody would like to share their pics of their animals and enclosures, please do so.


----------



## Nephrurus (May 28, 2007)

Here's a wild S. williamsi i caught in SW NSW. 













-H


----------



## hornet (May 28, 2007)

thats very nice neph


----------



## spongebob (May 28, 2007)

Hi,
This is my golden tail breeding pair. Someone waated a photo of them tonight (jimjones) so here it is for everyone to see. Actually their tails are both the same colour, like the one on the left, but the camera seems to have picked up a yellowness in the one on the right. 
Bob


----------



## falconboy (May 28, 2007)

And heres another goldentail (has been shown before):


----------



## PremierPythons (May 28, 2007)

And the Diplodactylus species Shawn... They're just as cute as the Strophies...


----------



## Twiggz (May 29, 2007)

Ok pics for all- Chanty and Rocket


----------



## method (May 29, 2007)

Some awesome geckos there twigz  Dont kno much about geckos but i agree with rocket they seem so underrated which has puzzled me lol  Great looking lizard


----------



## MrSpike (May 29, 2007)

Love that last pic Twiggz 

Kane


----------



## jimjones (May 29, 2007)

nice gex bob and matt


----------



## PremierPythons (May 29, 2007)

Here's a couple of mine.....

1. Strophurus williamsi
2. Strophurus williamsi
3. Diplodactylus tesselatus
4. Diplodactylus steindachneri


----------



## herptrader (May 29, 2007)

This guy lives on my computer desk with his mate ;-)


----------



## PremierPythons (May 29, 2007)

Lovely cilliaris


----------



## hornet (May 29, 2007)

i'll dig up pics of my diplodactylus conspiculatus


----------



## Twiggz (May 29, 2007)

I think we should do a bit of trading at some stage Chanty


----------



## Chris1 (May 29, 2007)

geckos are so cute, i wish they were bigger,...!!


----------



## hornet (May 29, 2007)

lol but then they wouldnt be cute


----------



## ari (May 29, 2007)

Some Strophurus strophurus.


----------



## Rocket (May 29, 2007)

Nice pics everyone Very nice Westerns Troy!!!

Thanks alot Chanty, not people will think its a Diplo thread and not a Stroph thread lol. 

Keep em coming people, I know Saz will be willing to throw some of her pics up.


----------



## geckodan (May 29, 2007)

elderi




intermedius burreli




ciliaris aberrans WA red




Strophurus strophurus




spinigerus




williamsi




ciliaris ciliaris




taenicauda




intermedius (undescribed subsp. Alice Springs)




taenicauda (undescribed bar tailed morph)




ciliaris aberrans Barkly Tableland form


----------



## hornet (May 29, 2007)

very nice dan


----------



## nickvelez (May 29, 2007)

Mind blowing geckoes!! 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Paul Atkinson (May 29, 2007)

*Close-up*

Here's a couple of shots of my golden-tailed gecko I bought from Geckodan a few months ago. I have included a close-up shot of his head to show the wonderfully intricate patterns. There's a whole new world through a macro lens!
Paul.


----------



## Twiggz (May 29, 2007)

Love that williamsi pic Danny


----------



## Saz (May 29, 2007)

Strophurus are totally under-rated, and my joint favourite Genus along with Nephrurus and Saltuarius.

Here are a couple of my favourites.

Strophurus ciliaris ciliaris with colourful regenerated tail






Pair of Strophurus ciliaris ciliaris with heavy black markings









Strophurus taenicauda with elongated stripe





WA form Strophurus ciliaris aberrans





The only hatchling Stroph I kept back this past season - stripey little fella!


----------



## Twiggz (May 29, 2007)

Nice katherines and aberrans there Saz.....as usual.


----------



## Rocket (May 30, 2007)

Very nice Strophs Saz and Danny.
Nice taenicauda Paul.


----------



## method (May 30, 2007)

Nice geckoes Saz  

I'm jealous  lol


----------



## Lozza (May 30, 2007)

love those ciliaris Saz


----------



## JasonL (May 30, 2007)

I really am single minded with this genus, I mean, How could you better this!


----------



## Chris1 (May 30, 2007)

JasonL said:


> I really am single minded with this genus, I mean, How could you better this!



by making it as big as a beardy so i can play with it and not lose it!


----------



## JasonL (May 30, 2007)

Well they did it with budgies, so you have some (none) hope.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anybody here currently have some nice Pseudothecadactylus (Giant Geckos) Pics??

Another neat Species (Northern Giant Caves) that is not as popular as it could be.


----------



## Saz (Jun 2, 2007)

Here's a couple of my strophurus enclosures...









Danny keeps plenty of giant caves :0)


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 2, 2007)

Loving those enclosures Saz- self made or bought?


----------



## Rocket (Jun 2, 2007)

Great enclosures Saz!!

How much were those Tub Shelves/ Racks??
Also regarding the heat cord or mat on the shelf base; Are Grooves routed into the bottom for the cord to sit in or does the tub(s) sit directly on the cord and or mat?

Cheers. P.S, How many Geckos would you have now? 500?


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 2, 2007)

pffftt more like 700.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 2, 2007)

How many do you have Twiggz? 100?


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow Saz, your strophurus cages have changed since we were up there, looking good!

As much as I love my Nephrurus and Underwoodisaurus, I am really hoping to be able to get into keeping some Strophurus and Saltuarius.

Keep up with the pics!

Kane


----------



## Saz (Jun 3, 2007)

Twiggz said:


> Loving those enclosures Saz- self made or bought?



I bought them, perfect size for Strophs and easy to keep clean. Much lighter than glass tanks too, I've done away with all my glass tanks now. Kept hurting my back trying to lift the flipping things LOL! About to start a breeding rack project using the 20Litre and 30litre Starmaid tubs.

Mr Spike, the tubs were about $8 each I think, the rack itself cost about $200 from memory. It has a groove routed into the back of the shelves for the heatcord to sit in so the tubs slide nicely. Nowhere near that many MrSpike!! Now that breeding season is over and I have sold all the bubbas I am letting go and I've had a bit of a cull of my collection I'm down to about 70 geckos again. It's Danny that has 500 LMAO!!

Hornet, seriously, get into the Strophs and Saltuarius, they are incredible little animals, you'll love keeping them.

:0)


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 3, 2007)

hehe saz , did you manage to make em up in under 3 mins an enclosure?

Lookin good!


----------



## Saz (Jun 3, 2007)

LMAO!! By the fifth one I'd got it down to a fine art, the hardest bit is putting the lid on, I swore quite a bit putting the first one together!

Will definitely be wanting more of these!! They look great and the animals are having a ball. Alex ended up making stands for them, much cheaper than the $60 exo terra stands!


----------



## krusty (Jun 3, 2007)

there are lots of great looking gecko every one has,this is why i am starting to get into them.


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 3, 2007)

Rocket:

mid twenties.....last time i looked


----------



## MrSpike (Jun 3, 2007)

Saz said:


> I bought them, perfect size for Strophs and easy to keep clean. Much lighter than glass tanks too, I've done away with all my glass tanks now. Kept hurting my back trying to lift the flipping things LOL! About to start a breeding rack project using the 20Litre and 30litre Starmaid tubs.
> 
> Mr Spike, the tubs were about $8 each I think, the rack itself cost about $200 from memory. It has a groove routed into the back of the shelves for the heatcord to sit in so the tubs slide nicely. Nowhere near that many MrSpike!! Now that breeding season is over and I have sold all the bubbas I am letting go and I've had a bit of a cull of my collection I'm down to about 70 geckos again. It's Danny that has 500 LMAO!!
> 
> ...



Hey Saz, I think you got Hornet, Rocket and myself mixed up in that post :lol:

Kane


----------



## clarkey (Jun 3, 2007)

Sarah I too am using those starmaid tubs, I find they are really good tubs in a racking system. I use the 30 litre for my knobtails, I find that they give that little bit of extra depth for them to dig. The 50 ltr are great for my coggeri, leaftails, spinytails in fact anything that loves climbing. I just cut the 2 raised centre parts of the lid out and melt some flyscreen and they make the perfect cage and all for only $10. Just on prices, I have found that Woolies have starmaid on special every few weeks, sometimes the 20, other times the 30 or 50. If you can wait till they come on special you will get them for about 1/3 less than they normally cost. Anywhere from $8-10 for the 30 litre instead of $13. When you go buying a dozen or so at a time it saves a lot of money


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 3, 2007)

Saz said:


> LMAO!! By the fifth one I'd got it down to a fine art, the hardest bit is putting the lid on, I swore quite a bit putting the first one together!
> 
> Will definitely be wanting more of these!! They look great and the animals are having a ball. Alex ended up making stands for them, much cheaper than the $60 exo terra stands!


 

hehe pm me when ya want some more enclosures


----------



## DrNick (Jun 3, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hehe pm me when ya want some more enclosures



Did you source the mesh stroph enclosures fo Saz, Trousa? hmmmm...


----------



## jimjones (Jun 4, 2007)

they are leaf insect cages and where being sold at the frog and reptile show last month.only 90 bucks if memory serves me correctly


----------



## Saz (Jun 4, 2007)

They are sold as reptile cages and were bought from Trousa for I think it was $66 each.


----------



## DrNick (Jun 4, 2007)

Saz said:


> They are sold as reptile cages and were bought from Trousa for I think it was $66 each.



I HAVE to stop reading your posts Saz.... it hurts my wallet:lol: mmmm, that's a nice gecko..... oh, I could do with a few of those cages.... etc etc


----------



## jimjones (Jun 4, 2007)

Saz said:


> They are sold as reptile cages and were bought from Trousa for I think it was $66 each.



would it be worht freighting them at that price as there not common in sydney and thats the cheapest
/best gecko tank ive seen in a while


----------



## Saz (Jun 4, 2007)

They don't weigh much, as they are plastic and mesh, so if you can't source them down there it is definitely worth it.


----------



## jimjones (Jun 4, 2007)

as mentioned i saw them at the rep/amphib show but that was the 1st ive seen of them and they were identical to urs so for all i know they were made by trousa_snake


----------



## geckodan (Jun 4, 2007)

You wait until the new exoterras come in. Look bloody good. Just released in the UK this week apparently.
http://www.hagen.com/canada/english...subtype.cfm?CAT=31&SUBCAT=3103&PSUBCAT=310307


----------



## Twiggz (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah they look pretty good Danny........but haven't you got enough exo terra's.....i mean you've already probably put the CEO's kids through school. lol


----------



## Saz (Jun 4, 2007)

They look great! Much better than glass, hope they release them here soon! Any idea how much they are selling them for over there?

:0)


----------



## jimjones (Jun 4, 2007)

geckodan said:


> You wait until the new exoterras come in. Look bloody good. Just released in the UK this week apparently.
> http://www.hagen.com/canada/english...subtype.cfm?CAT=31&SUBCAT=3103&PSUBCAT=310307



ive seen them and they look great and also work well virtually escape proof BUT the fact that they say exoterra on them will add atleast 50 dollars to the tank.for example my 30 by 30 by 30cm exo terra tank cost me 120 dollars bare(no furniture)im sure these wire cages would have larger dimensions and they are cheaper


----------



## DrNick (Jun 4, 2007)

jimjones said:


> ive seen them and they look great and also work well virtually escape proof BUT the fact that they say exoterra on them will add atleast 50 dollars to the tank.for example my 30 by 30 by 30cm exo terra tank cost me 120 dollars bare(no furniture)im sure these wire cages would have larger dimensions and they are cheaper



Woah, the 30x30x30 sell for around $89 here. Some shops sell em for more- I have found $20-$50 difference on the same tanks whilst shopping around Adelaide for the exo-terras:?


----------



## geckodan (Jun 4, 2007)

jimjones said:


> ive seen them and they look great and also work well virtually escape proof BUT the fact that they say exoterra on them will add atleast 50 dollars to the tank.for example my 30 by 30 by 30cm exo terra tank cost me 120 dollars bare(no furniture)im sure these wire cages would have larger dimensions and they are cheaper



They are expected to be about 30% cheaper than the glass ones. The other major difference is the sliding fronts rather than hinged.


----------



## jimjones (Jun 4, 2007)

30 percent cheaper thats abit but i suppose ud get urs in bulk anyway aye danny.i like sliding doors but when sand gets in the tracks thats a horrible sound


----------



## jimjones (Jun 4, 2007)

DrNick said:


> Woah, the 30x30x30 sell for around $89 here. Some shops sell em for more- I have found $20-$50 difference on the same tanks whilst shopping around Adelaide for the exo-terras:?



yeah thats a top price although they may b around at that price somewher in sydney.having said that petbarn where i go arent the greatest


----------

